# prep for casing



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

this situation has gotten worse over time as various people have tried to do poor fixes to address uneven windows in rocked walls. 

some sections are flush. some are way out. 

also, not clear that there is backing all the way around windows. and someone cut some of them back and put caulking in the gap trying to get a beveled look.

i have tried:

smash - didn't work well on bottom corners due to bottom section being too narrow (and areas with no backing) causing crumbling. 

also areas with previous caulk make the sheetrock crumble. 

score and rasp - seemed to work best but very labor intensive 

angle cut with blade - only works if section is not popping out too far

any other ideas?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like you need an L Bead.... Or just trim it out like it should be.


----------

